# Angeln im TV in ganz Europa



## gädda42 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Gibt es eigentlich Sendungen imTV übers Angeln?
Ich kenne naturlich diese drei Sendungen auf D MAX am Samstagabend.Läuft vielleicht etwas auf Premiere,oder gibt es
regelmässige Sendungen bei unseren europäischen Nachbarn.
Es wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen.
schon mal Danke im voraus.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im TV in ganz Europa*

Hier in Frankreich gibt es einen Sender "Chasse et Peche", der den ganzen Tag nur Angel und Jagdsendungen bringt. Aktuell etwas mehr Jagd, im Fruehjahr/sommer etwas mehr angeln


----------



## schakal1182 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im TV in ganz Europa*

Free-TV oder Pay-TV?


----------



## gädda42 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im TV in ganz Europa*

Hallo Raubfisch-Fan
Danke erstmal,sendet der kanal über Astra?
Würde gern mehr Angeln im TV sehen.
FreevTV oder Pay TV ist erstmal egal.Es geht mir eigentlich nur darum was geht.
Danke


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im TV in ganz Europa*

sorry, das weiss ich leider nicht, ich wohne in frankreich und habe so ein rundumsorglos paket mit telefon, internet und fernsehen ueber internet von neuf telecom. Da ist der sender halt mit bei #c

Gruss R-F


----------



## theactor (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im TV in ganz Europa*

HI,

vielleicht hilft das französischsprechenden Menschen weiter?!
Sieht aber irgendwie nach PayTV aus...
http://www.chasseetpechetv.fr/

|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im TV in ganz Europa*

Sollte über Satschüssel eigentlich zu bekommen sein, aber wo es die nötige Karte gibt?!? Seasons hat ja früher fast nur französische Angel-Sendungen ausgestrahlt, gut waren sie trotzdem und hab sie verschlungen. :k


----------



## andi_n (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im TV in ganz Europa*

Hallo , 

der Sender  "Chasse et Peche" wird über Astra und Hotbird verschlüsselt gesendet .
Aber dieser Sender ist über Hotbird über Piratensoftware mit einigen Receivern ilegal empfangbar . Einfach mal googeln .
Bei den Spaniern gibt einen sehr guten Angel/Jagdsender aber auch verschlüsselt und zur Zeit nicht offen . 
Premiere bringt leider nichts .


----------



## snofla (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im TV in ganz Europa*

hi heinrich

übers netz geht ab 2008 http://www.wobbler.tv/ sollte zwar noch vor Weihnachten anfangen zu senden hat aber leider nicht geklappt #h


----------



## gädda42 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im TV in ganz Europa*

Hallo snofla
Vielen Dank
das sieht ja schon mal recht vielversprechend aus.
anfang 2008,weiss villt jemand was genaueres.Na ja egal
hauptsache mehr Fischen im tv.
Im zweifelsfall kann man ja immer noch ABSCHALTEN.:q


----------



## Jan M. (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im TV in ganz Europa*

oder selber Angelngehen


----------



## snofla (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im TV in ganz Europa*



gädda42 schrieb:


> Hallo snofla
> Vielen Dank
> das sieht ja schon mal recht vielversprechend aus.
> anfang 2008,weiss villt jemand was genaueres.Na ja egal
> ...




ist fürn PC hat nix mit der normalen Flimmerkiste zu tun #h


----------



## uli-k (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im TV in ganz Europa*

Auf Eutelsat Hotbird 13' Ost gibts Mare-TV (italienisch) als Free-TV. Themen: Meeres-Dokus, Boote, Meeresangeln

Kann man auch ohne Italienisch-Kenntnisse ganz gut verstehen.

MfG

uli-k#:


----------

